# Bios Kühlung einstellen



## o2kan (1. Dezember 2015)

*Bios Kühlung einstellen*

Hallo

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche einige neue sachen eingebaut

Mainboard
MSI Z170A Gaming M3 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel
CPU
Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX - Hardware,
Grafikkarte
8192MB Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate
Arbeitsspeicher
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual
CPU-Kühler
be quiet! Pure Rock Tower KÃ¼hler - Hardware,

Jetzt wollte ich wissen wie das mit dem Kühlen läuft
Beim spielen bei einer bestimmten Grad zahl, Regelt das System von alleine?
bis jetzt habe ich über SpeedFan selbst hochgestellt.
Im Bios kenn ich mich nicht aus und will nichts kaputt machen

Hoffe Ihr könnt helfen

Danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

Auf Deinem Mainboard sind Lüfteranschlüsse, da kannsz Du Lüfter anschliesen. Wichtig ist nur, was die Anschlüsse regeln können und was für Lüfter Du hast. 

guckst Du hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GLJj4CtG08


----------



## Nachty (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

Im Bios müsstest du eine Lüfterkurve anlegen können für die CPU-----> also bei XX° Grad bei XX RPM, ist recht einfach ! Das ganze gibts auch für die Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## o2kan (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

AMein cpu kühler wann dreht der auf?
Grafikkarte kühler ab wann drehen die auf?
Ist das alles automatisch?


----------



## Nachty (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

In der default Einstellung ist es Automatisch, ist dann aber Maximale Leistung was nicht nötig ist der kann auch langsamer drehen ( CPU )

Die Grafikkarte hat ein eigens Bios mit Lüfterkurve was du so nicht ändern kannst ( nur per Software, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt nötig)


----------



## o2kan (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

ok
und bei wie viel grad drehen die eigentlich voll auf?


----------



## Flexsist (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

Find es raus.^^

Stell den Automode ein im Bios, boote Windows. Starte SpeedFan oder ein anderes Programm zum auslesen der Drehzahlen und Temps. Starte Prime, und beobachte (CPU Temp & Lüfterdrehzah) Bei manchen Programmen kannst du dir es auch in Graphen anzeigen lassen. Da siehst du dann genau, bei welcher Temp die Lüfter drehen, von Anfang bis Ende. 

Edit:

Mir persönlich wäre das aber zu umständlich. Ich habe mir einfach meine Kurven in Speedfan nach meinen Vorstellungen eingestellt (Vorher aber noch ermittelt welche Lüfterlautstärke mich stört also ab welcher Drehzahl und welche Temp meine CPU meiner Meinung nach beim Gaming haben darf natürlich) und gleich mit Prime kurz getestet, kurz abkühlen lassen und feinjustiert noch mal kurz getestet und fertig. Du müsstest ggf. immer wieder neubooten etc, ausser MB Software, aber ich persönlich finde die zu Ressourcen fressend und zu eingeschrängt.) Dabei sollte aber zu beachten sein, das die Temps die mit Prime erreicht werden, im Alltagsbetrieb (Gaming etc.) nie erreicht werden, es seidenn du hast mehr vor. Cinebench würde auch gehen, einfach mehrmals neu starten zur not.^^


----------



## o2kan (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

Sooo

habe mal eben ne runde gespielt,(speedfan aus)
und schnell gemerkt die karte bleibt leise, Speedfan an und sehe die karte ist bei ca 70c
Und bei den lüftern war es bei 35%.
Ist das normal? Sollten die lüftern nicht automatisch aufdrehen?


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

Speedfan kannst du vergessen, das ist für Anfänger zu kompliziert 

Die Temps der Karte passen schon


----------



## Flexsist (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*



o2kan schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> habe mal eben ne runde gespielt,(speedfan aus)
> und schnell gemerkt die karte bleibt leise, Speedfan an und sehe die karte ist bei ca 70c
> ...



Meine Empfehlung an dich ist, nutze Speedfan im Automode (ohne Lüfterkurve). (leichter einzustellen)
Stell dir dort eine min. & max %-Zahl für den CPU-Lüfter ein. Finde raus ab wann deine Lüfter AUS gehen (Sichtprüfung!) und rechne da 5% drauf, für min. - für max nimmst du einen %Wert der dir noch okay erscheint (Lautstärke der Lüfter).
Lege dich auf eine Wunschtemperatur fest, idR nimmt man hier die Temperatur die die jewahlige CPU ganz normal im Idle oder beim Surfen etc. hat (zb 30 oder 35°C).
Dann musst du nur noch einen "Warnwert" festlegen, also eine Temperatur bei der deine CPU Lüfter auf 100% laufen sollen, zb eine Temperatur die nah an der maximalen Vorgabe des Herstellers liegt.
Also wenn die TjMax zB. von CPU xy bei 75°C liegt,  stell einen Warnwert von 70°C ein. Wenn die 5°C als Puffer nicht reichen nimm 65°C. Oder lege dich gleich auf eine Temperatur fest, bei der du selber der Meinung bist, "bis hier hin und nicht weiter". ^^
Den rest erledigt Speedfan dann für dich.
Wie und wo das alles gemacht wird (und noch viel mehr) erfährst du hier im Forum in meinem HOW TO SpeedFan | Wie nutze ich SpeedFan?!

Deine GPU Temeratur ist okay. (Übrigens solltest du auch deine Grafikkartenlüfter über Speedfan ansteuern können wenn du magst.)


----------



## Flexsist (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bios Kühlung einstellen*

*löschen*


----------

